# Mysql Hostname



## Subwoover (10. Februar 2002)

Ich fange eeendlich mit Mysql an und weiss aber nicht wie mein Hostname lautet.

Ich muss ja um an eine Datenbank zu connecten das hier eingeben

```
$connect = mysql_connect("hostname","username","passwort");
```

Nun hab ich folgendes versucht:

```
<?
$connect = mysql_connect("esclan.rentaserver.at","berni","xy");
$name =   mysql_query("username",$connect);
echo $name;
?>
```
emmm der username und das pw sind nicht die originalen 
Was genau muss ich als hostname angeben?
Die FTP url?
oder stimmt allgemein am script was nicht?
Oder muss ich statt hostname einfach localhost eingeben?
Bitte um Hilfe bei einem so kleinen problem über ein so großes thema


----------



## Karl Förster (11. Februar 2002)

Also wenn die Datenbank bei dir lokal auf dem Rechner liegt und du lokal testen willst, dann gibst du localhost ein.

Liegt die Datenbank jetzt allerdings bei deinem Provider im Netz, musst du dort anfragen. Manchmal ist es ebenfalls localhost aber in vielen Fällen auch was anderes. Du hast sicherlich auch eMails mit Zugangsdaten bekommen?! Hat dein Provider überhaupt Datenbankunterstützung?


----------



## Subwoover (11. Februar 2002)

Natürlich hat er 
Ich hab ja bereits mit phpMyAdmin eine namens login erstellt und ein Feld mit einem Namen gefüllt...

Nur ich weiss eben nicht woran es liegt dass er mir dann wenn ich per php Code das feld auslesen will nur eine weisse Seite ausgibt


----------



## Der Held (11. Februar 2002)

ich glaub da fehlt noch die Auswahl welche DB du nu benutzen willst:

mysql_select_db(db_name);


----------

